

Does anyone else read www.homlessman.org? - heyadayo

I've been reading www.homelessman.org -- it chronicles the daily life of some guy in SF (hayward now) who graduated from Stanford 20-30 years back, but seems to suffer from some kind of mental illness. He started keeping archives (on the top left of thes ite) a few months ago, so if you haven't seen it, check it out. I'm almost always astounded by what he writes.
======
SwellJoe
So, have you been reading it...lately? Because right now it looks like a
crappy insurance ad.

